# HP PSC 1510 fonction numérisation



## Lauan (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,


J'ai un mac mini depuis peu (version 10-4-10 ; 1.666 GHz Intel Core Duo) et je souhaite continuer à utiliser la multifonctions qui fonctionnait bien avec mon PC (PSC HP 1510).

L'installation n'a pas posé problème ; les fonctions copie et imprimante marchent bien.
La fonction numériser semble tout simplement absente.

J'ai essayé d'éteindre et de rallumer le PSC, de même que le Mac Mini, de débrancher et rebrancher la prise USB, de faire la mise à jour sur le site de HP, de désinstaller et re-installer le PSC.

Lorsque j'appuie sur "numériser" de l'appareil, le bouton "marche-arrêt"  clignote, mais c'est tout.

Ai-je fait une mauvaise manipulation en essayant de télécharger la dernière version du driver sur le site HP ?

Le problème ne vient pas du PSC (je l'ai testé sur mon ancien PC et il fonctionne).

J'ai très probablement fait une bêtise, mais laquelle ?

Je n'ai pas trouvé (ou pas su trouver) de solution sur les (nombreux) posts  évoquant les problèmes de  multifonctions.

Puis-je avoir de l'aide ? Merci par avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2007)

Question : avais-tu installé dans un premier temps la version Mac fournie sur le disque d'installation de ton imprimante ?

Question : dans ./Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Source as-tu un fichier HP ScanPro.ds ?


----------



## Lauan (21 Juillet 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Question : avais-tu installé dans un premier temps la version Mac fournie sur le disque d'installation de ton imprimante ?
> 
> Question : dans ./Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Source as-tu un fichier HP ScanPro.ds ?


Merci Moonwalker  pour ton message.

Je r&#233;ponds oui &#224; tes deux questions (installation du psc avec le cd fourni et j'ai le fichier HP ScanPro.ds &#224; l'emplacement indiqu&#233.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2007)

Ok !

Alors voil&#224; le topo :

La d&#233;sinstallation des logiciels a sans doute, comme pour moi en son temps avec ma HP AIO 3210, laiss&#233; derni&#232;re elle des plug-ins PPC qui ne fonctionnent plus avec les logiciels version Intel. Ceci est notamment sensible sur les fonctions de num&#233;risation. Le pire &#233;tant que l'installation de la version UB du logiciel ne remplacera pas les dits plug-ins par leur version UB (on dit : bravo HP!!!!).

Je puis te sortir de l&#224; mais c'est compliqu&#233; et si tu as un OCR Readiris fourni, tu le perd avec la nouvelle version, &#224; moins de r&#233;cup&#233;rer la version UB (mais on verra cela plus tard).

Phase 1 : d&#233;sinstaller compl&#232;tement HP du Mac en deux &#233;tapes

A - d&#233;sinstallation normale via le module fourni, on red&#233;marre puis on vide la corbeille.

B - m&#233;nage "&#224; la main" en s'aidant de Spotlight on met &#224; la corbeille les fichiers et dossiers suivants :

&#8212; ./Biblioth&#232;que/Application Support/hp
&#8212; ./Biblioth&#232;que/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Source/HP ScanPro.ds
&#8212; ./Biblioth&#232;que/Frameworks/(tout fichier concernant HP qui serait rest&#233; en place)
&#8212; ./Biblioth&#232;que/Printers/hp
&#8212; ./Biblioth&#232;que/Receipts/HellwetPackardPrinterDrivers.pkg
&#8212; ~/Biblioth&#232;que/Printers/(ici se trouve encore parfois le gestionnaire de ton imprimante)
&#8212; ~/Biblioth&#232;que/Preferences/(ici les fichiers .plist concernant ton imprimante et ton scanner)

Phase 2 : apr&#232;s avoir fait le m&#233;nage total et red&#233;marr&#233;, tu prends ton DVD d'installation n&#176;1 de Tiger et tu lances "Optional Install" et r&#233;-installes les drivers Hewlett-Packard d'origine.

Apr&#232;s cela, ton Mac est comme vierge de ton installation HP, il ne conna&#238;t plus ton imprimante.

Alors tu installes le Logiciel pour tout-en-un HP PSC s&#233;rie 1500 sous Mac OS X 10.3 et 10.4 (Intel et PowerPC) comme s'il s'agissait du disque d'installation (&#224; conserver pr&#233;cieusement, cela remplace ton CD HP).

Tu fais une r&#233;paration des autorisations une fois cela termin&#233; (imp&#233;ratif).

N'oublie pas qu'il ne faut pas raccorder l'imprimante PSC avant d'avoir install&#233; le logiciel.

Une fois l'imprimante PSC configur&#233;e, &#233;teins-l&#224; puis rallume-l&#224;.

Fais des essais de num&#233;risation et dis-moi le r&#233;sultat.

Pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer l'OCR, on verra ensuite.

A+


----------



## Lauan (22 Août 2007)

Merci Moonwalker pour ton aide.
Non, je ne m'étais pas endormie dessus depuis le 21-07, mais j'ai attendu que mon fils soit disponible pour m'aider.
La fonction numérisation du PSC est de nouveau active.
Encore quelques petits réglages ...
Si problème, je reviens demander conseil.

Merci à toi et à ce forum.


----------



## xixa (12 Septembre 2008)

moonwalker peux tu me dire comment tu fais pour récupérer l'ocr de la hp psc 1510 stp?

j'ai seulement le driver hp fourni sur le cd1 de mac os 10.4 (je suis sous 10.4.11).

et je ne veux pas réinstaller le driver fourni par hp il perturbe l'impression couleur.

merci de m'aider .


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Septembre 2008)

Pour numériser et utiliser l'OCR, il faut obligatoirement installer le paquet logiciel HP.

Un an depuis ce post... les choses ont un peu évoluées.

Essayer ce paquet ci sorti en octobre 2007.

nota : nouvelle procédure HP, l'imprimante doit être branchée avant de lancer l'installation.

L'OCR est inclus.
Pour information, il s'agit du dossier /Bibliothèque/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP ScanPro/DPE.

Ne pas oublier de faire une réparation des autorisations après l'installation (toujours nécessaire avec HP).


----------



## xixa (12 Septembre 2008)

merci beaucoup moonwalker pour ton aide.


----------

